# Leachie Sexing



## Kerrabutt (Jan 20, 2013)

Could anyone familiar with Leachies help me out with determining sex? 

I've always assumed this guy was male, but now I'm not too sure. I weighed him today and he's 81g (Henkeli) so he's nearing maturity (around 8 inches total length). I've had a good look through a loupe and I can see very faint grey dots in some of the scales between the hind legs, but they're sparse and not visible to the naked eye. I've read that females can possess pores but these are not the same as the male's, and to an untrained eye, I cannot tell the difference. I also see no indication of a bulge.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks female to me as there is no real sign of a buldge or any pores. Is it a nu ana?


----------



## Kerrabutt (Jan 20, 2013)

Nuu Ami I think! But I have no way to be sure.


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

How old? It is said that pores become visable from 4 inches long snout to vent. Also the spurs look really small also suposed to be a good sign of a female. At 81g I wouldn't say that's close to maturity even for an nuu ana or nuu ami, would expect around another 100g on top of that at maturity


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Would be nice to see a full shot of him/her. :flrt:


----------



## Kerrabutt (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, I know a couple of Leachianus breeders sell their offshore geckos sexed at around 35g, so I'd definitely expect him/her to be a clear male or female by now. I'm actually not sure how old he is, but I'm guessing just over a year


----------



## Kerrabutt (Jan 20, 2013)

Here he is:










I haven't got a ruler handy but he's definitely above 4 inches snout to vent :gasp:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I would be inclined to say female although dont take my word for it. Also 80g is nowhere near maturity, I would say 150g is getting near to it but from speaking to others age is the main thing.


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

Beautiful little leachie :2thumb:
You are correct some leachies can be sexed at that sort of weight but that's not the same as maturity, also I think some breeders incubate for a certain sex. The earliest an off shore leachie has reached maturity is 2 years and that was a nuu ana but most I think take 3 years and gts up to 5 years. At that weight I would put her just over a year old. I would still say a female


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful!:flrt:

I would also say female, but you should wait until he's nearer adult weight until you assume for definite what the sex is:2thumb:


----------



## Kerrabutt (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, I suspect female as well but I have no experience with sexing Leachies so I really can't be sure. He really doesn't like being handled and fires projectile crap at you if you even try, so I usually steer well clear of his nether regions :mrgreen: Doesn't make much difference to me which sex he is, I just feel like my life has been a lie :gasp: Might be worth asking on the Repashy forums if I can be bothered to make an account, otherwise I'll just watch and wait!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice she is a looker anyway! 

Repashy forums is pretty rubbish if you are looking for replies though.

There are very few frequently active members and only certain threads even get a reply.

You are better off messaging/emailing leachie breeders.

Try rudders on here, then the obvious ones like leapin leachies etc.

Or if you have facebook, join the leachianus group which is always good to get advise etc


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd 2nd all of that ^ 

The repashy forums are best used for dredging through old threads lookin for info in my opinion which I'm sure your already doing since you are aware of the forum already. The leachie Facebook group is very good


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Just seen this!

I'll be gutted if it does turn out to be a female considering I bought him as male and sold him as male

:whistling2:


----------

